# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Suche Strecke für einen Anfänger

## Marcion

Hallo Leute ich bin ein ziemlich blutiger Anfänger in Downhillbetrieb und mein Bike ist auch nicht gerade das gelbe von Ei (Cheyenne FY6500) nur würde ich die kommende Saisone wahnsenig gerne ins Downhill fahren einsteigen und mich langsam aber zügig vorrantasten.

Könnt ihr mir da bitte mit ein paar Anfängertrails in der nähe von St. Pölten helfen ?
Und könnte mir vllt sogar bitte einer ein paar technicken zeigen ? 

BTW: Ich bin selber in Gelände schon recht gut unterwegs  :Smile:  also das sollte kein hinderniss sein ^^

----------


## SpeedManica

Wo liegt den St. Pölten? Ich könnte dir ein paar Strecken im nördlichen Bayern empfehlen. :-)

----------


## Marcion

Hi ^^ naja das liegt ungefähr 60 km südwestlich von wien weg  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Semmering wäre von St. Pölten vermutlich der nächste Park. Wobei die Verkehrsverbinung eher blöd ist.

----------


## Marcion

Danke und fährst du auch am Semmering ? Und welche Schwierigkeitsgrade gibt es da ?

----------


## noox

Es gibt alle möglichen Schwierigkeitsgrade.

Allerdings habe ich mir grad das Cheyenne angesehen. Damit hat's wenig Sinn in einen Bikepark zu fahren. Damit würde ich eher normal Mountainbiken und mich bei Abfahrten herantasten was halt geht.

Für Bikeparks dann entweder ein Bike ausleihen (die Bikeparks haben Leihbikes) oder halt mal auf eine Freeride oder Downhill-Bike sparen, wenn du öfters Bikepark fahren willst.

----------


## nailen

Letztes jahr bin ich zum ersten mal downhill gefahren und das in Semmering
Ich kann dir nicht sagen ob das eine Anfängerstrecke ist weil ich paar mal richtig blöd gstürzt bin (dabei mein ich nicht einfach weckgerutscht von der kurve) abeer werde wieder hin fahren weil die jump line mir am meisten spaß machte =] 
Bei der Sweet & Sexy line gibts wenn man sich am anfang links hält größere treppen das war aufjedenfall ne überraschung weils keiner gesagt hat und man da schlecht bremsen kann =D

Ich empfehls trotzdem musst halt deine geschwindigkwit anpassen =]

----------


## Biker753

Jungs...genau sowas soll man einfach nicht machen, fahr doch einfach die erste abfahrt ruhig runter schau dir alles ganz genau an und merke dir schlüsselstellen, bei den nächsten abfahrten kannst es dann krachen lassen wenn du weißt wost aufpassen muss, genau bei sowas passieren unnötige unfälle!

Wenn man noch nicht so fit am bike ist sollte mans lieber ruhig angehn lassen!


BTT:

Nimm dein Bike, und geh in die Berge fahren, am besten lernst du dir Fahrtechnick beim normalen Mountainbiken an! Ausserdem hälts fit!
Später kannst dann immer noch einen Freerider bzw Downhiller kaufen und es ordentlich krachen lassen

----------

